
A job-scarce town struggles with Arkansas’s first-in-nation Medicaid work rules - iron0013
https://www.washingtonpost.com/
======
blacksqr
Super helpful to add a link to the named article, rather than the front page:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/a-job...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/a-job-scarce-town-struggles-with-arkansass-first-in-nation-medicaid-
work-rules/2019/03/26/f551c352-5012-11e9-8d28-f5149e5a2fda_story.html)

